# Christmas Wish Poem for Those of Us Who've Lost Loved Ones



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

Holidays are often a bittersweet time for many of us who have lost loved ones close to our hearts.  Here's a poem, author unknown.


_In the Light


A shadow of joy flickered; it is me. 
I told you I wouldn't leave..
My spirit is with you. 
My memories, my thoughts are imbedded deep in your heart.
I still love you.
Do not for one moment think that you have been abandoned.
I am in the Light.


In the corner, in the hall, the car, the yard -- 
these are the places I stay with you. 
My spirit rises every time you pray for me,
but my energy comes closer to you.
Love does not diminish, it grows stronger. 
I am the feather that finds you in the yard, 
the dimmed light that grows brighter in your mind, 
I place our memories for you to see. 
We lived in our special way, 
a way that now has its focus changed. 
I still crave your understanding and
long for the many words of prayer and good fortune for my soul. 
I am in the Light.


As you struggle to adjust without me,
I watch silently. 
Sometimes I summon up all the strength of my new world to make you notice me.
Impressed by your grief, I try to impress my love deeper into your 
consciousness.
As you should, I call out to the Heavens for help. 
You should know that the fountain of youth does exist.
My soul is now healthy.
Your love sends me new found energy.
I am adjusting to this new world. 
I am with you and I am in the Light.


Please don't feel bad that you can't see me. 
I am with you wherever you go.
I protect you, just as you protected me so many times. 
Talk to me and somehow I will find a way to answer you.
Mother, father, son or daughter it makes no difference. 
Brother, sister, lover, husband or wife, it makes no difference.
Whatever our connection-friend or even foe-I see you with my new eyes. 
I am learning to help wherever you are, wherever I am needed. 
This can be done because I am in the Light.


When you feel despair, reach out to me. 
I will come. 
Our love for you truly does transcend from Heaven to Earth.
Finish your life with the enthusiasm and zest
that you had when we were together in the physical sense. 
You owe this to me, but more importantly, you owe it to yourself. 
Life continues for both of us.
I am with you because I love you and I am in the Light._

​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful  SB.... thanks for posting that....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2020)

Bumping for the Christmas season.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for the bump, SeaBreeze.

Such a warm and touching poem.


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you for that poem, Seabreeze.  I am having a bad day today missing my mom.  I actually picked up the phone to call her.  That hurt.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 15, 2020)

Beautiful!  many of us have lost loved ones to death.  Thanks for posting that!


----------

